# Ryobi Engine Repair Help



## jrandkelly (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello,
I don't know much about engine repair so I need so help here. I took apart my Ryobi weedeater that has been having problems and found that the plastic piece that pushes down the piston was shredded (left one in the picture). How can I remove this plastic piece so I can replace it? Is it connected with rivets?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.You didn't list the model number of the unit,but it looks like a RY13010.If this is the machine you have,you will not like my reply.I searched a lot of the parts suppliers for a new cam shaft and found that it is NOT available separately.You have to buy a complete engine short block assembly (p/n 309921004) for $138.66.I hope someone on the forum can give you better news in case I missed something.Sorry.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I do not get into much internal repairs. Plastic cam shaft. How is that supposed to withstand internal wear and tear????? Seems like a cheapo unit.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to Hobbytalk...you take very nice photo's...
problem at hand...I do not know if the camshaft is available...but if you can get one...you will have to disassemble the complete engine to remove the small chips and pieces of plastic inside the engine...
I am shocked that the camshaft is made of plastic...Clearly it can not last long.

I wish you the best of luck with your project. Keep us informed on your progress


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ryobi are like the rest of the stuff big box stores sell, Junk, only designed to last 30-40 hrs of use. I would not even take them in the shop unless it was something simple and I made the customers prepay for the repair or an estimate if theyinsisted it was worth the money. I have a Echo trimmer and a Redmax backpack blower that are both 24 or more years old that I have done nothing to except a spark plug and fuel filter every couple of years, and they both start on second pull and are used alot every week. They are just like my snapper mower vintage 1983, used every week and start on first or second pull. You get what you pay for.


----------



## jrandkelly (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the assistance. Yeah, Im going to assume this thing is junk now. I will look at Echo machines. This is my 3rd weedeater in as many years, all I want is a machine that will work!!! 

ARRRGGGG


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Echo or Stihl would be a good choice. I have a McCulloch blower that is 20+ and a weed/brush cutter that is 15+. Both still run great.


----------

